# Java-Programme für Handy auf Desktop-PC ausführen



## Mitschel (10. Jul 2004)

Hallo

Gibt es ein Programm womit man Java Anwendungen die für's handy gedacht  sind auch auf dem PC Ausführen kann  :?:  (auf einem Pocket PC wär noch besser)

MFG Mitsch


----------



## nero (10. Jul 2004)

ich denke mit emulatoren wird das schon möglich sein, mit denen testet man normalerweise seine Programme auf einem PC

schau mal in das Forum Java 2 MicroEdition


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Jul 2004)

Ich habe den Beitrag mal in das entsprechende Forum verschoben.

Ich denke, dort paßt er am besten hin.


----------



## Grizzly (10. Jul 2004)

Für den PC gibt es von einigen Handy-Herstellern Emulatoren. Diese sind eigentlich für die Entwickler zum Testen der Java-Programme gedacht. Aber man kann sich natürlich auch einfach so benutzen.

Leider habe ich außer mit dem Palm Emulator (okay, ist ein PDA und kein Handy  ) nocht nicht viel mit solchen J2ME Emulatoren gemacht. Kann dazu allzu nicht all zu viel sagen.


----------



## pogo (30. Jul 2004)

kannst sonst auch das WTK holen.
mit dem geht es auch


----------

